# Woman On Top



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Type 23 frigate to be commanded by a woman officer.

http://www.talktalk.co.uk/news/article/first-woman-to-command-navy-warship/16161/


----------



## Ray Mac (Sep 22, 2007)

Ron Stringer said:


> Type 23 frigate to be commanded by a woman officer.
> 
> http://www.talktalk.co.uk/news/article/first-woman-to-command-navy-warship/16161/


Good luck to her, Becoming quite common now in the commercial shipping.

Ray


----------



## Thats another Story (Mar 4, 2009)

(Jester)always said it Ron behind every successful man{there is someone with a frock on} i think she must have earned her position in the RN after all the RN are scrapping ships and there must be other comanders? good luck to her.john


----------



## John Briggs (Feb 12, 2006)

When I saw the title of this thread I rushed to open it only to be disappointed!(Jester)


----------



## Alex Salmond (Mar 7, 2011)

JB me too mate all sorts of dodgy things sprung to mind,what a letdown.But as John has said good luck to her she must have earned it.Brought to mind an argument i heard one winter time in my pub in Embra years ago when the Dragon Lady from Grantham became PM these Woman were arguing that it was about time as woman could do anything a man could and probably better than most and this voice came from the bar "Aye is that right ? i d like tae see ye,s having a pee ootside and writing yer name in the snaw"(EEK)(LOL)


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

I wonder if its one of them new "PMT" class Frigates....LOL

Fair play to the lass. She has earned the right to command as well as any man and i wish her well.
Apparently her record with the Navy is very good so good luck to her i say.


----------



## barrinoz (Oct 9, 2006)

Alex Salmond said:


> JB me too mate all sorts of dodgy things sprung to mind,what a letdown. "Aye is that right ? i d like tae see ye,s having a pee ootside and writing yer name in the snaw"(EEK)(LOL)


I'm desperately trying to remember her name and can't, although you or someone else familiar with the times might, Alex, but I remember this big Wahine Comforter who used to visit us to do our dhobying and such on our Kiwi ports of call ((*))) having a competition with one of the crew as to who could pee the highest on the wall of the Lyttelton Hotel - and she won! 
He blamed the booze - natch!
barrinoz.


----------



## Thats another Story (Mar 4, 2009)

anyone berthed by nearly any soviet ship women were common some barking orders at the crew hard as nails scary sight in the sixties some built like brick sh.t houses.(Hippy)(Jester)


----------



## Tom Condren (Jun 5, 2011)

I did a spot of Piloting in the PG in the early 1980s and experienced different Tankers of different nationalities on a daily basis. Woman were not uncommon. One Finnish ULCC had three men on board all in junior positions and their was a French VLCC where the Master and Ch.Eng were man and wife. The wife was also qualified to sail as Ch.Off and did so if it meant sailing with 'hubby'.


----------



## Alex Salmond (Mar 7, 2011)

barrinoz said:


> I'm desperately trying to remember her name and can't, although you or someone else familiar with the times might, Alex, but I remember this big Wahine Comforter who used to visit us to do our dhobying and such on our Kiwi ports of call ((*))) having a competition with one of the crew as to who could pee the highest on the wall of the Lyttelton Hotel - and she won!
> He blamed the booze - natch!
> barrinoz.


Jeepers mate that must have been a sight to behold ,the mind boggles (EEK)was she doing a handstand at the time or what?? my old friend Gina used to do the ships laundry in Auckland and while she was the life and soul of the party i cant picture her having a peeing competition on the Lyttleton Hotel,onyway they would be hard pushed to pee on yon wall now it was knocked down the other month...


----------



## Ray Mac (Sep 22, 2007)

John Briggs said:


> When I saw the title of this thread I rushed to open it only to be disappointed!(Jester)



Thinking of them Port Said Bibles ?(LOL)


----------



## smithax (Jul 16, 2009)

JOHN PRUDEN said:


> (Jester)always said it Ron behind every successful man{there is someone with a frock on}


I heard it as behind every succesful man was a surprised woman


----------

